# Estação Meteorológica Clássica do Barro - Torres Vedras [M.A.P] (11/04/2009)



## Daniel Vilão (11 Abr 2009 às 18:42)

Hoje, dia 11 de Abril, ao passar por uma estrada complementar encontrei uma Estação Meteorológica Clássica pertencente ao Ministério da Agricultura e Pescas.



















A estação aparenta ter bastantes anos de idade e está instalada num local onde a vegetação facilmente a vai alcançando e isolando.


----------



## Z13 (11 Abr 2009 às 22:12)

Curiosamente esta parece não ter anemómetro...

Mesmo estando junto a um parque eólico, onde obrigatóriamente haverá bastante vento......





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------

